# Sorry if this doesn't belong here,but...



## gary326 (Aug 11, 2003)

I'm wanting to get certified (if theres such a thing) for building,upgrading and repairing computers.My problem is i don't know how i should go about doing it.I have a plan of getting a business degree as well,so maybe someday i could open up my own shop.And,if that failed i would always have my business degree to fall back on.I'm 20 years old,and have been interested in computers ever since i got my first one awhile ago (commadore 64!).So,if anyone could give me info on how i should go about this then please let me know.

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

Go down to your local big box bookstore - Barnes and Noble, Borders, Books A Million, Walden ... go to the computer section and look for books on A+. A+ is the vendor neutral basic PC certification you should be interested in.

HTH


----------



## gary326 (Aug 11, 2003)

Thanks for replying,i'm going to do that first thing tomorrow! Is their any books you would recommend?


----------



## Drupy (Jul 20, 2002)

Anytime I'm studing for an exam I use the Passport books by Mike Myers. People can say what they want but they have a lot of needed knowledge to pass the exams.


----------



## RogerMcc (Aug 15, 2003)

You might want to skip over to Brain Bench at www.brainbench.com. You can go to their free certification test, and take their free (at least right now it free) Computer Technician Certification test, and see where you stand in relation to others. If you pass you get their certification for free.


----------



## gary326 (Aug 11, 2003)

Thanks guys,i'll check it out.


----------



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

RogerMcc said:


> *You might want to skip over to Brain Bench at www.brainbench.com. You can go to their free certification test, and take their free (at least right now it free) Computer Technician Certification test, and see where you stand in relation to others. If you pass you get their certification for free. *


 Just don't bother to mention them on a resume!


----------



## Drupy (Jul 20, 2002)

Pseudocyber said:


> *Just don't bother to mention them on a resume! *


I think they should be required to place testking and any other brain dump sites on there resume. I know that not everyone falls into this catagory, however it would explain how some people got jobs and still knows nothing about computers.


----------

